# unmanaged tragedy



## aliceinwl

Olá

Alguém tem uma boa sugestão para a seguinte frase

"Yes, I do believe that evil exists. *It's not inherent, but born from unmanaged tragedy."*

*"Sim, eu acredito que o mal existe. Não é...(inerente a quê? à tragédia?) *

*"tragedy* como tragédia, drama? *unmanaged* como descontrolada? não gerida?

tragédia descontrolada(?) isto não me soa nada bem...EStou às voltas com esta frase e não saio do mesmo lugar 

Obrigada!


----------



## marta12

Olá Aliceinwl

Bem vinda ao fórum!

Inerente à pessoa/à condição humana

Tragédia como tragédia: a queda de um avião é uma tragédia.

Descontrolada como não poder controlar: um furacão não se controla, é ingovernável.
Mas também não gosto de tragédia descontrolada, quase apetece dizer inimaginável.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-viinda ao fórum. 

Além das boas sugestões que a Marta deu, ainda tem: incontrolável.


----------



## ehnrique

Olá!
Espero poder dar alguma contribuição ao tema.
Às vezes parece-nos que uma pequena frase (antes) nos ajuda a entender a frase seguinte. Outras vezes todo o contexto é relevante para o entendimento dessa mesma frase. Assim, penso que algumas frases para trás (e/ou para a frente) poderão ajudar a melhor entender essa em que sentes dificuldade.
Vou dar-te uma hipótese entre milhares possíveis: *"Não é (coisa) natural, mas gerada por uma tragédia não controlada (que se descontrolou)."*
Nestes casos de difícil entendimento será sempre preferível dar mais informação a quem pedimos ajuda. É apenas uma opinião.
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## aliceinwl

Obrigada a todos, todas as contribuições são sempre valiosas para me ajudar a fazer a tal espécie de "brainstorming" que me leva à tradução certa - o acertar das agulhas, por assim dizer...
Entretanto, e para melhor contextualizar a frase, o parágrafo é assim:

"But what do we do with life's unimaginable tragedies - dark events like genocide or murder, based on malevolence and born of evil? (*Yes, I do believe that evil exists. It's not inherent, but born of unmanaged tragedy)*. How can such horrors be purposeful and result in goodness in any way.

Obgda + uma vez


----------



## Vanda

Estive pensando em descontrolada. *
Yes, I do believe that evil exists. It's not inherent, but born of unmanaged tragedy.
*Não é inerente,  mas nascido da tragédia descontrolada.


----------



## mglenadel

aliceinwl said:


> "Yes, I do believe that evil exists. It's not inherent, but born from unmanaged tragedy."



Sim, acredito que o mal exista, mas não que seja inerente à condição humana: ele é fruto de tragédias mal-resolvidas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Alice,
Aí vai mais um pitaco:

_Ele nasce de uma tragédia fora de controle, apesar de não ser inerente a ela._


----------



## marta12

Olá Goodview!

Nesta sua frase, parte do princípio que _inerente_ refere-se à tragédia. Certo?
A mim não me parece que seja assim. Continuo a achar que _inerente_ refere-se a quem pratica os horrores, ou a quem sofre tragédias.


----------



## J. Bailica

Também acho que 'inerente' se refere às pessoas, à condição humana, à existência (neste caso, realçando que_ não o é)._

Foge um pouco ao original, mas deixo esta sugestão:
_O mal não é um dado adquirido, nasce da tragédia de não se governar o que tinha governo. _


----------



## GOODVIEW

marta12 said:


> Olá Goodview!
> 
> Nesta sua frase, parte do princípio que _inerente_ refere-se à tragédia. Certo?
> A mim não me parece que seja assim. Continuo a achar que _inerente_ refere-se a quem pratica os horrores, ou a quem sofre tragédias.



Olá Marta,
Essa frase é efetivamente um pouco ambígua nesse sentido, a própria Alice já se perguntava essa questão. Pode-se se entender que o mal é inerente à raça humana, por exemplo, como você sugere mas, no meu ponto de vista, a sua interpretação, que também é válida e faz todo o sentido, acrescenta um elemento que não pertence à frase. Daí resulta o meu julgamento. Me parece estranho usar inerente sem que se determine a quê se refira e, consequentemente, a frase ficaria um pouco capenga ou sem muito nexo (ainda sob o meu ponto de vista, claro). E o único elemento na frase ao qual possa se referir é tragédia. 

Eu entendo do texto que toda tragédia que atinja proporções para além de qualquer controle, faça brotar o mal.


----------



## marta12

> Eu entendo do texto que toda tragédia que atinja proporções para além de qualquer controle, faça brotar o mal.


.

Eu também a entendo assim, Goodview.
Pronto, já dei a mão à palmatória: O mal não é inerente à tragédia, apesar de poder ser provocado por uma tragédia descontrolada.

Agora falta perguntar:

Quem pratica o genocídio, por exemplo, provoca uma tragédia descontrolada, mas não estaré ele (quem pratica), completamente controlado e consciente? Não estará ele a usar de uma estratégia planeada? então onde fica o inerente? Então onde fica a tragédia descontrolado, a não ser como resultado dessa estratégia?


----------



## J. Bailica

marta12 said:


> .
> 
> Agora falta perguntar:
> 
> Quem pratica o genocídio, por exemplo, provoca uma tragédia descontrolada, mas não estaré ele (quem pratica), completamente controlado e consciente? Não estará ele a usar de uma estratégia planeada?


 
Sim, está consciente. Eu acho que a ideia é algo como 'tragédia(s) que deixamos acontecer'; 'tragédias que geramos mas não gerimos'.



marta12 said:


> .
> então onde fica o inerente? Então onde fica a tragédia descontrolado, a não ser como resultado dessa estratégia?


 
Eu acho que o inerente, que não se verifica existir nesse estado, é o mal (em nós).


----------



## ehnrique

Olá de novo!
Com mais informação, podemos opinar de forma mais convincente, acho eu.
Significando "inherent" algo como, inerente, inato, congénito, natural, ou seja, algo que é inerente desde o nascimento, uma tradução possível para a frase indicada seria: "*Sim, eu acredito que o mal existe. Não é natural* (não nasceu com o Homem),* mas nascido* (é resultado) *de tragédia descontrolada* (tragédia tão grande que a partir de certo ponto ninguém controla)*."*
Não sei se ajudei ou baralhei mais, mas a ideia era boa.
Henrique


----------



## mglenadel

Eu não acredito que o sentido original de 'unmanaged tragedy' seja de uma tragédia tão grande que não seja controlável. O mal seria originário, sim, de pequenas tragédias diárias às quais não se presta atenção, nem se faz nada a respeito, como se abandonar uma criança à própria sorte ou se ignorar o apelo de quem tem fome. 

'Unmanag*ed*' e não 'unmanag*eable*'.


----------



## marta12

> Sim, está consciente. Eu acho que a ideia é algo como 'tragédia(s) que  deixamos acontecer'; 'tragédias que geramos mas não gerimos'.


Tanto o genocìdio de que fala o texto; como o nazismo, mais um exemplo, foram conscenciosamente geridos: a tragédia provocada é que não foi gerida pelos que a sofreram, J. Bailica

No entanto, penso que estou a pôr em causa o texto e não a sua tradução.


----------



## marta12

Olá Mglenadel!

Não é sobre essas "pequenas" tragédias, eu cá chamar-lhes-ia grandes, de que fala o texto.


----------



## J. Bailica

marta12 said:


> Tanto o genocìdio de que fala o texto; como o nazismo, mais um exemplo, foram conscenciosamente geridos: a tragédia provocada é que não foi gerida pelos que a sofreram, J. Bailica
> 
> .


 
Em parte estamos a falar do mesmo, provavelmente. Quando digo 'não gerimos' - e poderia dizer 'não são geridas' - quero dizer 'tragédias que não gerimos _bem_, coisas que não consertamos, arranjamos, não corrigimos, a que não pomos mão - lá está, pode dizer-se que na verdade sim, põe-se mão, precisamente porque há uma intenção, a intenção precisamente de guiar essas tragédias; e andaremos sempre às voltas com o mesmo. 
Mas quem comete esses actos - genocídios, por exemplo - e portanto quem os guia, conduz ou gere, com intenção, não lhe chama 'tragédias'. Quem o faz é o autor do texto. Ao fazê-lo, está já a fazer uma apreciação, um juízo de valor. Logo, se na sequência disso se disser 'gerir' ou 'governar', por exemplo, entende-se, acho eu, que se trataria de gerir _bem_ (que se percebe ainda melhor com a ideia de «não consertar (ou gevernar) o que tem conserto»).
_Unmanaged, _tendo em conta o contexto, parece claramente referir-se à ausência de gestão, mas da 'boa' gestão, juízo de valor implícito mas, digo, eu, justificado, na medida em que se trata da gestão necessária para evitar o que já foi classificado *pelo autor*como tragédia (no fundo, o juízo é dele). 

Penso que é nesta confusão que temos andado, entre um 'gerir do acto', por parte de quem os comete, e o 'gerir da tragédia' de cuja falta se queixa o autor ('um bem gerir'). O que nos interessa é o segundo, acho eu, embora saibamos que o primeiro existe; já várias pessoas, aliás, como meglanadel têm falado disto, duma maneira ou outra (e como a Marta, embora eu ache que palavras como 'gerir' não lhe pareçam adequadas, se calhar com razão, por causa da referida confusão) .


----------



## ehnrique

mglenadel said:


> Eu não acredito que o sentido original de 'unmanaged tragedy' seja de uma tragédia tão grande que não seja controlável. O mal seria originário, sim, de pequenas tragédias diárias às quais não se presta atenção, nem se faz nada a respeito, como se abandonar uma criança à própria sorte ou se ignorar o apelo de quem tem fome.
> 
> 'Unmanag*ed*' e não 'unmanag*eable*'.


 
_*"O mal seria originário, sim, de pequenas tragédias diárias às quais não se presta atenção, nem se faz nada a respeito..." ???*_

Inerente significa que nasce com a pessoa (ou originário, nas suas palavras). Mas dizer que "é originário de pequenas tragédias diárias" não faz sentido. Se dissesse "originado por pequenas tragédias diárias..." poderia fazer sentido, mas essa seria apenas a sua opinião que em nada tem a ver com o texto.

Exactamente por o autor dizer _"unmanaged"_ e não_ "unmanageable"_ é que não pode usar os termos controlável ou incontrolável por não se tratar de um adjectivo. O autor usou o termo "unmanaged", que significa, entre outras coisas, não controlada, descontrolada, fora de controlo ou que se descontrolou.

Mas diga-me por favor, as grandes (e outras não tão grandes) catástrofes mundiais estiveram sempre sob o controlo de quem tinha o poder? Hitler controlou tudo até ao último minuto? Salazar controlou os seus seguidores correligionários até cair da cadeira? E Getúlio Vargas geriu e manteve sob controlo a máquina do Estado de que foi o número um?

Por vezes, as coisas são tão grandes que se perde o controlo delas.

Mais uma vez, espero ter ajudado_._


----------



## marta12

Sim Bailica tem razão.

Para acabar e respndendo ao Ehnrique, que mais uma vez me deixou a pensar com esta frase:



> "*Sim, eu acredito que o mal existe. Não é natural* (não nasceu com o Homem).



O mal *não é* inerente ao ser humano e à tragédia, quando a tragédia é consequência de fenómenos da Natureza: furacões, sismos e por aí fora.
O mal *é *inerente ao Homem  e à tragédia, quando a tragédia é provocada, nem que seja, por um homem. 

O mal é inerente ao Homem, porque vivemos num mundo dual: não há Mal sem Bem e vice-versa; não há Luz sem Escuridão e vice-versa; não há dia sem noite e vice-versa; não há alegria sem tristeza e vice-versa, etc.

Pode doer pensar assim, mas é a realidade.


----------



## uchi.m

> "Yes, I do believe that evil exists. *It's not inherent, but born from unmanaged tragedy."*


Sim, creio que o mal existe. Não é inerente à pessoa, mas vem de tragédias que a pessoa não pôde controlar.
(acrescentei a palavra pessoa, porque meu cachorro, até o que sei, é bonzinho  até com os estranhos )


----------



## mglenadel

Tragédias que a pessoa não pôde _ou não quis_ controlar?


----------



## uchi.m

mglenadel said:


> Tragédias que a pessoa não pôde _ou não quis_ controlar?


A resposta para a sua pergunta é? é? *Depende *do contexto. O que será que vem depois da frase?


----------



## ehnrique

Cara Marta!
Isso é filosofar, não é comentar um texto contribuindo para a sua tradução o mais perfeita possível, se é que isso existe.
Em minha opinião, o que o autor disse foi que o o Homem não é naturalmente mau, não nasceu assim. Na opinião do autor, o mal é resultado tragédias que fugiram ao controlo de quem mandava.
Uma coisa é o que ele diz, outra coisa é o que cada um de nós acha que é.
Cumprimentos
Henrique


----------



## mglenadel

Tragédias que fugiram ao controle por comissão ou por omissão?

Gostaria de saber se, no texto, o autor dá a entender que: 

A tragédia não-controlada é, _por si só_ origem do mal?

Que a ação [omissão] humana de não _querer_ controlá-la é a origem do mal?

Ou ainda, que o simples fato de não se _poder_ controlar as tragédias engendra o mal?


Saber qual destas posições é defendida pelo autor pode dar-nos a perspectiva sobre qual seria a melhor tradução para a frase original.


----------



## J. Bailica

Só para não ajudar  (ou não):

_tragédia desavisada_
_tragédia inadvertida_


----------



## ehnrique

Aconselho os "comentadores" a relerem a questão colocada e, se possível, a recentrarem os seus comentários à questão efectivamente colocada. Relembro que isto é um forum sobre português, não de filosofia.



aliceinwl said:


> "But what do we do with life's unimaginable tragedies - dark events like genocide or murder, based on malevolence and born of evil? (*Yes, I do believe that evil exists. It's not inherent, but born from unmanaged tragedy)*. How can such horrors be purposeful and result in goodness in any way."


 
PS: Desculpem o desabafo do "junior".


----------



## marta12

Eu sei que estive a filosofar, Ehnrique, um filosofar barato, talvez
Mas tendo chegado a essa conclusão, estou a dar razão, como já tinha dado, ao Goodview, ou seja, que o inerente refere-se à tragédia e não ao ser humano.

O mal não é inerente à tragédia, mas é inerente ao Homem.
O genocídio em geral, não fugiu ao controle de quem mandava, foi até muito bem controlado e planeado e este é um dos exemplos dados no texto


----------



## ehnrique

marta12 said:


> Eu sei que estive a filosofar, Ehnrique, um filosofar barato, talvez
> Mas tendo chegado a essa conclusão, estou a dar razão, como já tinha dado, ao Goodview, ou seja, que *o inerente refere-se à tragédia e não ao ser humano*.
> 
> _*O mal não é inerente à tragédia, mas é inerente ao Homem*._
> O genocídio em geral, não fugiu ao controle de quem mandava, foi até muito bem controlado e planeado e este é um dos exemplos dados no texto


 
Cara Marta!
Assim fico baralhado!!!
Em duas frases consecutivas, afirmas uma coisa e logo a seguir o contrário dela. 
Quanto à tua opinião sobre o genocídio, resta-me respeitá-la. Não concordo mas respeito. É a tua opinião.
Boas discussões.
Henrique


----------



## marta12

Palavra que não percebo qual é a tua baralhação e nem percebo em que é que me contradisse.
Não percebo como é que dizer que no texto a palavra inerente se refere à  tragédia pode contradizer que o mal não é inerente à tragédia.

Vai ver a tradução proposta no primeiro post do Goodview.


----------



## aliceinwl

Caros todos

Li e reli cada um dos vossos posts, hesitei imenso entre o "mal"ser inerente à tragédia, ou ser inerente ao ser humano, e depois voltei a ler o meu texto mais abaixo e parece-me que a ideia da autora é dizer que o mal só é inerente à tragédia se quem for vítima dela não encontrar sentido para a mesma, isto é, se não conseguir geri-la. Isso significa que é sempre possível encontrar sentido até nas piores experiências possiveis da vida, desde que nos propunhamos a fazê-lo. 

O parágrafo a seguir ao já citado é :"the reality is that if you were involved in these thins, you would find meaning in them, and the likelihood is that your sanity would depende on your doing so."

Daí eu tirar esta ilação. Aliás antes disto ela fala da Logoterapia (sistema prático de psicologia que consiste em ajudar as pessoas a encontrar um sentido para a sua vida) e do seu autor, Viktor Frankl, psiquiatra e médico que sobreviveu aos campos de concentraçao nazis, graças à sua filosofia de encontrar sentido no sofrimento.

Parece-me que é isto afinal. Sei agora que é sempre melhor acrescentar mais texto para um melhor entendimento de quem se dispõe a contribuir para uma melhor tradução.  Obrigada a todos e se alguém discordar da minha conclusão, sou toda ouvidos


----------



## J. Bailica

aliceinwl said:


> Caros todos
> 
> Li e reli cada um dos vossos posts, hesitei imenso entre o "mal"ser inerente à tragédia, ou ser inerente ao ser humano, e depois voltei a ler o meu texto mais abaixo e parece-me que a ideia da autora é dizer que o mal só é inerente à tragédia se quem for vítima dela não encontrar sentido para a mesma, isto é, se não conseguir geri-la. Isso significa que é sempre possível encontrar sentido até nas piores experiências possiveis da vida, desde que nos propunhamos a fazê-lo.


 
Nesse caso, retiro tudo o que disse .
(Na verdade, assim de repente, acho que retiro sobretudo o que tem a ver com ter remetido 'inerente' para a(s) pessoa(s).)
Obrigado também por ter trazido o seu agradecimento esclaredor.


----------

